# Biggest Bow Buck



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

Just now getting pics up! I shot this guy at 38 yds with my new Z7 on opening morning! Scored 154 and went 21 7/8 inside spread. I already mounted him too....those pics to come.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*boy he's a stud, big congrats for you...*


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty deer, Congrats!!:cheers:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

beautiful, love the mass, congrats!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Totally awesome!!! Congrats on the harvest!!! That IS A BIG BUCK!!! Looks like south Texas brush country.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on the PB... very nice buck


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, he was actually taken off a low fence place in Haskell County.


----------



## 2gauge (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice buck but really not seeing 154 inches of horn! I need whoever scored that buck to rescore a few I have so I can tack on about 15-20 inches ; )


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow!! What a great buck with a gun are a bow!!!! Congrads on a buck of a lifetime !!! LoboJim


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

@2gauge....seriously?Feel free to come by my taxidermy studio to score him yourself. I hope your kidding.


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

FYI whitetails dont have horns, they have antlers........


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

here he is mounted...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a beautiful job, and a great deer.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice deer. Good job!!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats, goodlooking buck...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

SWEET!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Interesting to me how that not only the bases, but the whole brow tines and up quite a ways on the main beams are gnarly.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice take and mount! Is that the original cape? I couldn't help but notice the mount looks diff on the from the eyes back.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Cool buck!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Great deer! I love that pedestal mount. Very unique setting. Excellent job!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats on a nice buck and a very cool mount.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on your biggest and nice mount as well.


----------



## HCStevens (May 11, 2006)

yeah original cape....very unique. I have been mounting deer for a long time and have never come across a deer that is strawberry blond like this one. haha Im in love.


----------

